# Linguine and clams



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I've never cooked with a recipe in front of me so this is going to look nothing at all like one.

1 pound of linguine
12 Cloves of fresh garlic (suit to taste)
Enough extra virgin olive oil to coat the linguine
tablespoon dried oregano
4 cans of baby clams or chopped clams
a handful of parmesano reggiano or romano
fresh ground pepper

Boil water for linguine.
Open 3 cans of clams and drain the "clam juice" in to the boiling water.

In a 12 inch skillet on med-low heat, put in the olive oil and use a garlic press to add garlic to the oil. Don't brown the garlic in the oil, just get it warm so it releases its flavor into the oil. If the oil starts bubbling or spitting, it's too hot. 

After 5 minutes, stir in oregano and 4 cans of clams and the "clam juice" of one can. Don't "cook" the clams again or they'll get rubbery. Add black pepper to taste.

When the linguine is done cooking, drain and return to pot. Pour the oil and clams over the pasta and stir to coat. You can also add the cheese now if you want, or just spoon it on individual servings. 

I've tried using minced garlic and crushed garlic in jars, but it just doesn't taste the same. One day when I go clamming, I'm going to try this recipe with fresh littlenecks.

This takes about 15 minutes to make.

I like to pair this up with some garlic bread. And yes, I love garlic. When you taste it and it seems like something is missing, you can add a little bit of salt to the oil before you mix it in with the pasta. I know a lot of you are on a low sodium diet, so you can leave it out.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

One word....MOUTH WATERING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I agree- made it last night and it was great!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I finally gave it a try last night.Really good.I was too light on the garlic and added some hot peppers....thx...the R


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

I make this on a regular basis myself, and if you guys like it with the canned clams.....your reallly gonna like it if you use fresh clams.I usually get the big chowder clams, steam them and then chop em up. I tried it with fresh once and will never go back if i have a choice. Its a BIG difference. Try it you'll like it.


----------

